
Show HN: Whowantstobehired.com – Search “who wants to be hired?” post - valehelle
https://whowantstobehired.com/
======
valehelle
Hi all, as a weekend project I created a searchable "Who wants to be hired?"
post. You can search by text and also filter based on remote and relocate.

